# How to not run out if the door is left open



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm not sure how to go about training for this. Yesterday morning my bf got up and took jasmine out on leash to potty, fed her, and got in the shower. I got up about 20 mons later opened the bedroom door and felt a cold draft. I turned the corner to see the door wide open. We live in a Tiny apartment and I knew right away she was gone. I ran to the door and called her name 2x and then looked an didn't see her. I ran to go tell my bf and put some other clothes on and I here a mess of paws and panting. She came running about maybe 5-10 sec after I called her. It was windy and we learned our door doesn't shut all the way, so now I have the dead bolt on at all times. I'm very thankful she came when called but we live right up against a busy road and were moving into an actual apartment community next
Month who have allowed her in due to her temperment even though they don't allow the breed. It's on a case by case basis. Either way I can't have her out loose, it's too much of a risk. He's a great dog but will bark if scares from time to time, Which is a 100000 times better than she was. 
How if at all can I train her to not go out without one of us present even if the door is open and one of us is unaware and not standing there


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

That's a lot of temptation for any dog! I would start teaching her to go to a certain spot and lay down and stay when you go to the door, and when you're ready to go out call her to you. You go out the door first, always have her walk behind you when you go through any door. You can teach her to wait while you open the door and increase the time you leave the door open and have her wait. Glad she came running when you called!


----------



## Schatzi's Dad (Feb 6, 2012)

You might try Susan Garrett's Crate Games DVD. It teaches the dog sit and wait for a release command when you open their crate door instead of rushing out. This could be transferred to not going out the front door until released.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I really cannot remember how I trained for this, but it did not take very long. 

I think I got her to sit and wait before we exited the front door every time we went for a walk. I would open the front door wide and just wait a bit before exiting, with the dog on leash. When off leash and if she came towards the open door I would tell her to get back. Now we can leave the door wide open and she will not exit the front door. Apparently she does this with the side gate as well and I've never knowingly trained for this. This has never been tested if a squirrel was to happen to be running in the front yard.

The back sliding door is another story. Never enforced this one as this is the door that we use for going into the backyard to potty and play. We are relaxed with this one.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

I would think it would be easier to teach humans to reliably shut the door than to teach a dog that at all times it must not go out the door. Especially if we are talking the door is open and you guys are no where to be seen. I mean people, other dogs, maybe cats could walk by to tempt her and you seem to be concerned about her getting out into the apartment complex so I would just keep the door closed.


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

I actually worked on that A LOT with my Mutt -- when I lived in an apartment I dealt with him going out for a little sprint through the complex a couple of times (once being my fault because I was talkign to someone with the door open and used his release word in conversation :blush: ) -- needless to say I laughed about that instance and was careful to not do that again.
BUT I have also had an instance in my house when I was out walking the Shepherd and came home to my front door being wide open and Bacca was in the living room laying on his blanket like a good dog.

It takes a lot of repitition -- both of my dogs are pretty reliable with the door, Minna less so then Bacca. However, all bets are off if the leashes come out, they'll wait until I get through the door and then follow me with no release word (i should probably work on that).

Just start small and slowly build until she will reliably sit at the door with it wide open and doesn't move. I started with making them sit at the door and I would start to open it, if they moved I shut the door immediately and waited until they sat down again; then I would start to open it again. And after maybe twice they got the point of "oh, stay sitting...got it". Then once i could get the door open all the way I then work around me being able to walk in and out with the door open -- during training they're usually really good about it. It's during real life that you have to toss in little training session, so there are times i'm going out to the garage or the front yard and I'll leave the front door open just to give them a little test to make sure they'll stay inside even though we aren't "training".


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

We had our lab trained at our old house to NEVER go out the front door. We could leave it open and bring groceries in, etc. One day my son accidently left the door open and left the house for 4 or 5 hours, and our dog did not leave. I agree about the leashes, though, because when kipper had his leash on he would charge through the door to the car.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

You might try this:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-better-control-when-i-am-going-out-door.html

BTW- I totally agree with the Crate Games suggestion, and that is the way I taught my dog as well.


----------



## JeepHound (Mar 14, 2012)

Stosh said:


> That's a lot of temptation for any dog! I would start teaching her to go to a certain spot and lay down and stay when you go to the door, and when you're ready to go out call her to you. You go out the door first, always have her walk behind you when you go through any door. You can teach her to wait while you open the door and increase the time you leave the door open and have her wait. Glad she came running when you called!


This is what I've done with Achilles and he is responding well. Once in a while I'll see him try to jet forward from the sitting position as I'm leaving, but I just keep repeating "wait". Once out the door I call "come" and he follows.

As others said, it actually didn't take long. This was actually the easiest thing for him to learn compared to everything else I'm trying to do with him LOL


----------



## Tankin (Feb 7, 2012)

Crate games works wonderfully, Tank will lay down in his crate until I release him with an "Ok, let's go" and then he'll come out. Also, make sure not to let him out/through any door without releasing him, make him sit and wait...if he tries to go through, shut the door and try it again.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i taught my dog not to door dash by leaving the door
open. when my pup went near the door i would say "no"
and bring him back. sometimes i would pet or run my hand
along the door sill and say "no". i would leave the door
open 5 to 10 minutes. i did a lot during the course of a day.
once my dog started getting the idea of no door dashing
i added distractions. with the door open i would have someone
call my dog and offer him treats. i had people walk up the steps 
with their dog and let the dogs get nose to nose, walk in the house 
with their dog and then walk out while calling my dog to follow them.

i also taught my dog not to exit the car when the door is open.
my dog was probably 6 months old or more when i started teaching
him not to door dash. he exits on command.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> i taught my dog not to door dash by leaving the door
> open. when my pup went near the door i would say "no"
> and bring him back. sometimes i would pet or run my hand
> along the door sill and say "no". i would leave the door
> ...


^^^^^^
That's what I did.


----------

